
Ask HN: Why does GitHub not have purpose of the module in the comments? - inputcoffee
When you push an update, you comment on what the recent changes were.<p>But when you first look at someone&#x27;s repo you want to know what the various parts do.<p>For instance, you might want to know if this particular piece of code writes to the database, carries business logic, or updates the screen.<p>The comment &quot;minor tweaks and font update&quot; is probably the least useful. (It is very useful for someone tracking the history of changes).<p>Why not have TWO comment fields: one that gives you the purpose of the module, and the second that gives the purpose of the update? And display them both in Github?
======
midgetjones
Well you can add a description already: it's the title followed by two
carriage returns, and anything after becomes the description[0].

Although your use case only makes sense for new modules/classes, with one
commit per file. It sounds to me like you'd be better off just commenting your
code.

However I do agree that people are very often terrible at writing useful
commit messages.

[0] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16122234/how-to-
commit-a-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16122234/how-to-commit-a-
change-with-both-message-and-description-from-the-command-li)

